# That's not an oyster knife...



## BBQBOSS (May 4, 2011)

This is an oyster knife!   

Well, Mr. Tabor knocked another one out of the park, as usual.  Thank you sir for such a fine piece.  The jeweling on the blade was a very nice unexpected surprise!  She's a beauty!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2011)

Mannn...you ain't kiddin


----------



## sharpeblades (May 4, 2011)

Thank you sir


----------



## Paymaster (May 4, 2011)

Sweet knives!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wvdawg (May 4, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## River Rambler (May 4, 2011)

I'm lucky enough to have one of his.....one of the best I own.

And THAT is the finest oyster knife I've ever seen.


----------



## Nitro (May 4, 2011)

Very nice Shucker.

I have one from Col. Krieger over in SC..... looks like I need to get an order in with Mr. Raleigh. Nice work!


----------



## MudDucker (May 5, 2011)

That is too purty to use on an ugly old oyster!


----------



## dawg2 (May 5, 2011)

He made me one very similar to what you have.  It works great!  You will love it.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 5, 2011)

Wow, that is nice.


----------



## sharpeblades (May 5, 2011)

Thank you gentlemen


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 5, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> He made me one very similar to what you have.  It works great!  You will love it.



Do you have any pics of it?


----------



## tedsknives (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful work Raleigh


----------



## sharpeblades (May 5, 2011)

Ted thank you sir


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2011)

It's purty alright, but not NEAR as purty as my knife!!


----------



## sharpeblades (May 6, 2011)

I think there both very nice


----------



## dawg2 (May 6, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Do you have any pics of it?


It looks like this one (same wood / carbon handle) add a mosaic pin and no jeweling.  Bead blasted fininsh on blade.  Sheath is similar with the ratlesnake insert.  I can't find a pic of it right now.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=541161&highlight=


----------



## jman9977 (May 6, 2011)

That is one fine looking piece of craftsmanship their.


----------



## AbbaDab (May 6, 2011)

Nice, Shtart Shuckin


----------



## Nicodemus (May 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It's purty alright, but not NEAR as purty as my knife!!





Sorry, I got the finest, purtiest knife Raleigh ever made. 

Nice shucker, Matt!


----------



## deputyatnight (May 9, 2011)

All I can say is, WOW!


----------



## sharpeblades (May 10, 2011)

Thank you gentlemen


----------



## TNGIRL (May 10, 2011)

SHUCKS!!!! that's a nice'un!!!!!


----------



## nkbigdog (May 10, 2011)

Now that's art....


----------



## sharpeblades (May 10, 2011)

Thank you guys and gals


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 13, 2011)

Alright Boss...let's get to shuckin and slurpin. What time do the festivities begin.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 11, 2011)

Well she finally got to break some shells last week... and what a mighty fine job she did.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice pictures


----------

